# They got pissed as farts



## Tegs

In a recent thread, I saw Alessandrino use the expression "pissed as farts" (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2571443) - a fabulous turn of phrase to describe drunk people. I have looked up pissed, fart, and various other drunkenness-related words yet have not seen any threads which translate this into Italian. 

If I said "they got pissed as farts" in Italian, in an informal chat context, would the most idiomatic equivalent be "hanno preso una sbronza"? (which is what's in the WR dictionary) 

thanks


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Tegs

Beh, qui davvero credo che ogni regione (ma forse addirittura ogni città) abbia il suo modo di esprimere questo concetto. Dalle mie parti si usa dire (tradotto dall'espressione dialettale) "essere ubriaco come una seppia".

In italiano oltre al classico "ubriaco fradicio" non mi viene nulla. Sentiamo altre proposte...


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao ragazzi,

oltre alla variante " essere ubriaco distrutto", qua nel nord-est sono abbastanza comuni le espressioni:
"Avere una mina addosso", " Avere una scimmia (pazzesca, paurosa)" o essere dilaniato o distrutto.

Comunque regione che vai......


----------



## longplay

Mi vengono in mente due possibilità : "Essere gonfio di vino (alcool)" , "essere ubriaco come un otre (di vino)" .


----------



## Tegs

Grazie ragazzi! Quello di essere distrutto l'abbiamo anche noi, ma le altre expressioni no. Non sapevo fosse una cosa così diversa in ogni città - interessante


----------



## Mary49

In Veneto si usa dire "imbriago spolpo" (ubriaco al grado estremo) o "imbriago marso" (ubriaco marcio)


----------



## longplay

Tegs, di città in città diventa "dialettale" o "locale". Per esempio, a Roma si dice "ubriaco come 'nà (una) cucuzza ".


----------



## Odysseus54

In Ancona si dice " Imbriago zzuppo "  ( zuppo means 'soaking wet' )  -  a Milano una delle espressioni era " Ciucco tradito " ( sort of standard Italian with a local flavor )


----------



## Tegs

Allora, con i suggerimenti di Mary e Odysseus, si direbbe "erano imbriaghi marsi/ zuppi" e "erano ciucchi traditi?

Cosa vuol dire la parola "cucuzza" nella frase di Longplay? 

Interessante che avete "essere ubriaco come una seppia" (da noi, parlando d'animali, si puo dire "pissed as a _newt_")

Il concetto di "avere una scimmia" è forse quello che mi piace di più - non mi sembra per niente logico, visto che la parola "ubriaco" non entra nella frase. 

Grazie a tutti - molto divertente


----------



## Matrap

Tegs said:


> Allora, con i suggerimenti di Mary e Odysseus, si direbbe "erano imbriaghi marsi (mind you this is dialect though)/ zuppi" e "erano ciucchi traditi?
> 
> Cosa vuol dire la parola "cucuzza" nella frase di Longplay? Pumpkin or courgette...
> 
> Interessante che avete "essere ubriaco come una seppia" (da noi, parlando d'animali, si puo dire "pissed as a _newt_") Well, I guess they both "drink" a lot living into water...
> 
> Il concetto di "avere una scimmia" è forse quello che mi piace di più - non mi sembra per niente logico, visto che la parola "ubriaco" non entra nella frase.
> 
> Grazie a tutti - molto divertente


----------



## Tegs

Yes, there is some logic behind the newts and seppie, but "drunk as a pumpkin" - that's about as random as "having a monkey"  

Great choice of expressions there - fab


----------



## Gianfry

Un'altra ancora: "ubriaco perso"


----------



## Necsus

Tegs said:


> Cosa vuol dire la parola "cucuzza" nella frase di Longplay?


In effetti i modi di dire sull'ubriachezza sono talmente localizzati che avevo già sentito solo pochi di quelli citati per altre regioni. Comunque _cucuzza _o _cocuzza _è la _zucca _o _zucchina_, e alla romana sarebbe più esattamente "*m*briaco come 'na cocuzza/zucca/zucchina".


----------



## giginho

Ciao a tutti!

Dalle mie parti, "avere la scimmia" ha a che fare con la droga: essere in astinenza da sostanza stupefacente.

Per quanto riguarda l'alcol, da noi si dice:

"essere ciucco come una biglia"

In italiano standard si può anche dire: "essere ubriaco marcio".

P.S: Great thread Tegs!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Tegs.



Tegs said:


> Allora, (...) si direbbe "erano imbriaghi marsi"
> Dovresti dire "erano ubriachi marci", che è l'equivalente espressione usata in italiano colloquiale, perché quella citata è invece strettamente dialettale
> o "erano ciucchi traditi"
> 
> Il concetto di "avere una scimmia" è forse quello che mi piace di più - non mi sembra per niente logico, visto che la parola "ubriaco" non entra nella frase.
> La scimmia è originariamente la sbronza, ma poi è passata a designare anche la crisi di astinenza da droga; io ho sempre sentito dire "avere la scimmia", più che "una". Il suo uso nasce dal concetto che la scimmia rappresenterebbe qualcosa di negativo. Qui puoi trovare per esteso le spiegazioni dell'espressione. Cito:_ La scimmia è legata all'idea della perdita del controllo su se stessi,  in particolare nel caso dell'alcolismo che veniva un tempo considerato  il peggiore e il più vergognoso dei vizi.* Avere la scimmia (pop) *In origine, "essere ubriachi fradici o bevitori abituali". Più  recentemente, anche "trovarsi sotto l'influsso della droga, o drogarsi  abitualmente". Altro sign.: Attualmente, nel gergo dei drogati, "essere in crisi di astinenza". Var.: *Prendersi una scimmia / Avere la scimmia sulla spalla.*_



EDIT: Cross-posting con Giginho (abbiamo detto le stesse cose!)


----------



## Odysseus54

On the English side, for the Italians, it should be noted that "to be pissed" is understood, in AE, as "being angry", not as "being drunk".  

In italiano, "avere la scimmia" non l'ho mai sentito come riferito al bere, solo come riferito alla droga, e usato tra persone dedite o comunque in ambienti contigui.  Prendo nota del link del Corriere, ma non corrisponde a quello che risulta a me.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Odysseus. 
E' solo dagli anni '70 che il termine "scimmia" si è diffuso in tutt'Italia con riferimento al mondo della droga e, per ragioni anagrafiche e geografiche, anch'io l'ho più che altro sentito nominare in quei contesti, ma in origine era davvero legato all'abuso di alcol. 
Vedi post #3 di Spiritoso: dalle sue parti si usa tuttora (anche o solo?) per riferirsi alla sbornia.

P.S.: Qui c'è un thread dove puoi trovare altri modi di dire in italiano per esprimere lo stesso concetto. Per rispondere alla tua domanda iniziale, comunque, direi che "_Sei ubriaco fradicio_" è l'espressione più standard, meno regionale, che più mi verrebbe spontanea per tradurre in modo chiaro e comprensibile in tutt'Italia la frase di Alessandrino (anche se è decisamente meno colorita).


----------



## Tegs

Ah, capisco meglio perché una scimmia - non sapevo fosse un animale "malefico" in italiano. Allora non mi sembra ideale per parlare di ubriacarsi!

 Bella anche l'espressione di Gigi 

Yes, Odysseus, "pissed"  can mean angry over here too, depending on the context - but if it's followed by "as a fart/newt" it is always to do with being drunk 

Thanks for all the help - adesso devo trovare un'opportunità per usare tutte queste frasi


----------



## longplay

Tegs said:


> Yes, there is some logic behind the newts and seppie, but "drunk as a pumpkin" - that's about as random as "having a monkey"
> 
> Great choice of expressions there - fab



Hi Tegs! "Pumpkins" are rich in water. A "drunk' is full of different kinds of liquid substances (booze) . Best!

PS Did you see my post 4 ? The terms I suggested are not "local" expressions, I believe.


----------



## Alessandrino

Che onore aver ispirato questo thread! 

Purtroppo al momento non sono in grado di dare un mio contributo che non sia una copia di quanto già detto. Posso solo dire che a Napoli usiamo dire anche _Ci siamo scassati._


----------



## Tegs

Longplay - that makes perfect sense, thanks! Sì, avevo visto il post #4 - immagino allora che essere gonfio di vino e essere ubriaco come un otre sono più educati che l'inglese? Cioè, "pissed as a fart" è molto informale 

Alessandrino - ehehe  Grazie per l'espressione napoletana!


----------



## longplay

Sì, in effetti le due espressioni italiane sono più "neutre". Dovremmo passare a "è così ubriaco che si piscia addosso*" per assomigliare all "pissed"
 inglese

* "nei pantaloni".


----------



## Tegs

Capito,eheh!  Grazie!


----------



## theartichoke

Tegs said:


> Interessante che avete "essere ubriaco come una seppia" (da noi, parlando d'animali, si puo dire "pissed as a _newt_")



Have to weigh in on this one, partly because I burst out laughing when I read "pissed as farts," which I'd never heard in my life.

For animals, the expression I know is "drunk as a skunk," which obviously just goes for the rhyme. And we have a lot of skunks up in Canada.

And in Canadian English, "pissed," as someone else noted, depends on the context. "We got so pissed last night!" would probably not refer to getting angry. However, "You should have seen him--he was _pissed_!" could go equally either way. Most of the time though, we specify with "pissed off" (angry) or "pissed drunk" (obvious!).


----------



## Tegs

theartichoke said:


> For animals, the expression I know is "drunk as a skunk," which  obviously just goes for the rhyme. And we have a lot of skunks up in  Canada.



We have this expression too, although I've never actually seen a skunk over here (drunk or otherwise). Of course, one does not see farts (pissed or otherwise) here either.

Thanks for the input Artichoke


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> I've never actually seen a skunk over here (drunk or otherwise). Of  course, one does not see farts (pissed or otherwise) here either.




Mi è venuto in mente ora, parlando di animali, che nella Lombardia nord-occidentale si usa l'espressione "_ubriaco come un asino_".


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ah, beh, all'appello manca l'Emilia  Qui da noi:
- si prende una balla della madonna.
- si va/è in balla dura.


----------



## Mary49

Aggiungo un altro contributo veneto: "fatto come un caco" .


----------



## longplay

Scusatemi, ma la discussione mi ha fatto ricordare i 3 stadi dell' ubriacatura: "leone", "scimmia" e "maiale". C'è una specie di "proverbio" al proposito, ma
non ne ricordo la fonte (latino?).

PS Ho verificato: l'origine è la Bibbia, ma mancherebbe, prima del "leone", l' "agnello".


----------



## Mary49

longplay said:


> Scusatemi, ma la discussione mi ha fatto ricordare i 3 stadi dell' ubriacatura: "leone", "scimmia" e "maiale". C'è una specie di "proverbio" al proposito, ma non ne ricordo la fonte (latino?). PS Ho verificato: l'origine è la Bibbia, ma mancherebbe, prima del "leone", l' "agnello".


 http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/No%C3%A8  "Il più famoso riguarda l'inganno perpetrato ai danni del Patriarca dall'angelo Satana, il quale gli insegnò a coltivare la vite (vedi Gen 9, 20) e gli disse, come poi avvenne, di insozzare la vigna con il sangue di quattro animali: un agnello, un leone, un maiale e una scimmia. Da allora, dice l'insegnamento, chi beve il vino si ubriaca e, man mano che ne beve sino ad abbondare in maniera non controllata, viene ad assumere i caratteri di questi quattro animali: l'arrendevolezza dell'agnello, la violenza del leone, il sudiciume del maiale, il comportamento assolutamente irragionevole della scimmia".


----------



## longplay

Grazie, per aver riportato con dettagli la fonte, Mary!


----------



## Tellure

Connie Eyeland said:


> Mi è venuto in mente ora, parlando di animali, che nella Lombardia nord-occidentale si usa l'espressione "_ubriaco come un asino_".



Infatti, non si dice anche "ciuc" (ossia asino, credo) dalle vostre parti? Almeno così sembra stando a quanto si dice qui.

Ho trovato poi che in Veneto dicono
“Ciuco come na porta”.
(Ubriaco come una porta) 

Essendo però pugliese non saprei se si tratti o meno di una fonte attendibile. Chissà se c'è qualche veneto che può confermare. ??


----------



## giginho

Tellure said:


> Infatti, non si dice anche "ciuc" (ossia asino, credo) dalle vostre parti? Almeno così sembra stando a quanto si dice qui.
> 
> Ho trovato poi che in Veneto dicono
> “Ciuco come na porta”.
> (Ubriaco come una porta)
> 
> Essendo però pugliese non saprei se si tratti o meno di una fonte attendibile. Chissà se c'è qualche veneto che può confermare. ??



Dalle mie parti asino si dice "asu" e ciucco (ubriaco) si dice ciuc. Non so di che zona della puglia tu sia ma a me risulta che nella zona salentina si dica: " 'mbiacu a stozze"


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Tellure._

Ciuc/Cioc/Ciuco/Cioco/Ciucco/Ciocco _sono le varianti usate in tutto il Nord Italia, fino in Toscana, col significato di "ubriaco", non di "asino"; la confusione nasce dal fatto che l'asino è chiamato "ciuco" o "ciuccio" in varie parti d'Italia (vedi qui), ma l'etimologia è diversa.
La parola che designa l'ubriaco deriva da _cioncare/cionco_. Vedi qui.


----------



## Tellure

giginho said:


> Dalle mie parti asino si dice "asu" e ciucco (ubriaco) si dice ciuc. Non so di che zona della puglia tu sia ma a me risulta che nella zona salentina si dica: " 'mbiacu a stozze"



Quindi, "ciuc" anche in Piemonte: buono a sapersi! 
No, io sono della provincia di Bari e qui, che io sappia, si dice "semplicemente" _mbrijech. 
_Però io capisco anche "ciuco" alla fine; l'avrò sicuramente sentito da qualche parte perché già lo conoscevo come termine. 

Ciao Connie, interessantissimo. Grazie anche per i link.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Nella pagina che hai linkato si dice che in certe aree della Puglia si usa "ciucche" per dire ubriaco, quindi forse per quello non ti risulta parola del tutto sconosciuta: http://www.dialettando.com/dizionario/detail_new.lasso?id=2285


----------



## Tellure

Connie Eyeland said:


> Nella pagina che hai linkato si dice che in certe aree della Puglia si usa "ciucche" per dire ubriaco, quindi forse per quello non ti risulta parola del tutto sconosciuta: http://www.dialettando.com/dizionario/detail_new.lasso?id=2285



Giustissimo, non ci avevo fatto caso! 

Edit: Ho chiesto a mia madre che conosce il nostro dialetto molto meglio di me e mi conferma che da noi non si dice "ciucche", però diciamo "acciucchet".


----------



## Matrap

> però diciamo "acciucchet".



Ma per dire "abbassato/chinato"?


----------



## Tellure

Matrap said:


> Ma per dire "abbassato/chinato"?



 No, significa proprio "ubriaco"! Sarebbe "ciuccato" ma nel mio dialetto (in pratica, quello del paese di Lino Banfi dove effettivamente la "a" spesso diventa "e" ) diventa "ciucchet/acciucchet". 

Per la cronaca, comunque, in italiano sarebbe "ciucco" (treccani.it) con due "c".

Ho trovato anche "sbronzo/ciucco come una spugna".


----------



## Matrap

Sì Tellure avevo capito , solo che nel mio dialetto invece significa quello che ho scritto sopra...



> No, io sono della provincia di Bari e qui, che io sappia, si dice "semplicemente" _mbrijech. _


 Anche da me per la cronaca...__

P.s. Ma che bel thread da alcolisti che è diventato...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Le espressioni di Tellure con cadenza alla Lino Banfi mi hanno fatto morir dal ridere! 

Non so come mai non mi fosse venuto in mente prima: in Lombardia centro-orientale la sbornia di notevole portata è definita anche _piomba_ ("_prendere una piomba_"), per contrapposizione alla sbornia di "normale" portata, che è _balla_. 

Questi argomenti sono sempre un successone sul forum!
Avete letto quest'altro thread? http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=781945
Oltre alle espressioni citate anche qui, contiene varie altre "perle"!


----------

